# Silver Foam Ginger Ale, Sudbury Brewing and Malting Company 22oz



## Skylark (Sep 24, 2015)

I picked up this nice local bottle off ebay this week. I've found bits and pieces of this bottle at my dig site but never a whole example, so I figured I would grab the chance to get one in excellent shape. As for dating I would put this one in the 1950s or possibly the 1960s, I know at some point Sudbury Brewing and Malting (Later Northern Breweries) reused the Silver Foam brand as a beer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 24, 2015)

Can we see the bottom?A 9 <(I)> 59 would tell us 1959.A G (in square) 64 would tell us 1964.Those are two commonly seen marks, just in case you didn't know, for Owen-Illinois (Duraglass) and Glenshaw and their date-codes. Click for a very useful page in determining many glass bottle-marks. It's American, but it can be useful for many bottles sent to bottlers in Canada.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 24, 2015)

I looked at the bottom this morning and I remember it said "Bottle Made in Canada" but I don't remember if it had other marks or not.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 24, 2015)

An Owens Illinois mark on a Canadian soda bottle from that era is extremely rare.  I think I've only ever seen one.  That'll likely have either a Dominion or Consumers mark, if it has one at all.  The Dominion bottles have date codes but they can sometimes be ambiguous about the year, while if the Consumers bottles do as far as I know no one knows how to read them. It's a pretty nice bottle, not often you see sodas put out by a brewery at that late a date.  Only other one that comes to mind is the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 25, 2015)

I checked the bottle markings this morning, they are:

BOTTLE MADE IN CANADA1416C  (The C is in an Inverted Triangle)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 25, 2015)

"C in a triangle…………….*Consumers Glass Company*, Ville St. Pierre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada (1917-2002). Mark was an *inverted triangle* (point down) from *1917 to 1961*, and a slightly rounded “right-side up” triangle after 1962...."From the site. So... your bottle is pre-1962.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 28, 2015)

Ah, thank you! I missed the portion about the inverted triangle when I skimmed through that website lol. I was digging last night and I found an intact 7oz Silver Foam bottle. Unfortunately I had also found the broken bases of 3 others as well as an intact one completely warped from a trash fire.


----------



## boater51 (Jul 19, 2017)

*I have this bottle with these markings.  Pics attached.*



Spirit Bear said:


> Can we see the bottom?A 9 <(I)> 59 would tell us 1959.A G (in square) 64 would tell us 1964.Those are two commonly seen marks, just in case you didn't know, for Owen-Illinois (Duraglass) and Glenshaw and their date-codes. Click for a very useful page in determining many glass bottle-marks. It's American, but it can be useful for many bottles sent to bottlers in Canada.


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2017)

I've seen your bottle before , but its not from Sudbury , its the one from North Bay ? I can't see the back to tell for sure 

it was definitely made in Canada and used in northern Ontario in I'd say 50's era , its a neat bottle


----------

